# What passport is better for traveling arround the world?



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

What passport is better for traveling arround the world? Which passport will give you problems and which not? What do you think?


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

Worldwide?

Canada,Japan...
I dont think all europeans are that welcome in latin america for example


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

UN diplomat passport.


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

CanudosWar said:


> I dont think all europeans are that welcome in latin america for example


Why is that?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Never needed a visa yet, so I'm perfectly fine with the Danish one..


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

very happy with my UK passport:banana:


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't need visa for 15 countries . I have the Bosnian passport


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Only 15?! Really?


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

I have an european (spanish) passport, and i never had problems with it. I'm very happy too! :banana:


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

dubart said:


> Only 15?! Really?


Yup Croatia, Serbia, Montenegro, Macedonia, Turkey, some Arabic countries and some tropical island countries. :cheers:


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

dubart said:


> Why is that?



migration laws retaliations between some governments


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I got an Italian one and I've travelled around the world without any problem, but I guess that EU-countries (Schengen-friendly) are all good.

The best? UN-diplomat.

The worst? USA


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

TohrAlkimista said:


> I got an Italian one and I've travelled around the world without any problem, but I guess that EU-countries (Schengen-friendly) are all good.
> 
> The best? UN-diplomat.
> 
> *The worst? USA*


I think the israelian passport is worst than the american one.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I think they're more or less at the same level. Maybe the Israeli one alone is even worse.

But the point is that, who has a passport of Israel, usually owns another one.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

European Union, i guess it makes look the most innocent? for the USA you don't need a visa if your stay is under 90 days


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep, Israeli passport is definitely the world's worst. Unfortunately I don't have anything else 








Percentage of Israelis holding foreign passports is much, much higher than the average, but they are still a minority.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Canada


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Bosnian is the worst hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

According to Henley Visa Restrictions Index the best are:

1 Finland 130
1 Denmark 130
1 United States 130
2 Ireland 129
2 Sweden 129
2 Germany 129
3 United Kingdom 128
3 Italy 128
3 France 128
3 Japan 128
4 Spain 127
4 Norway 127
4 Switzerland 127
4 Belgium 127
5 Netherlands 126

Based on number of countries and territories which can be entered without a visa.


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

Stifler said:


> According to Henley Visa Restrictions Index the best are:
> 
> 1 Finland 130
> 1 Denmark 130
> ...


The European Comission is speaking with much countries because they want all EU passport at the same level. I think we could see that in the near future.


----------



## Maha (Aug 13, 2006)

Either Palestinian or Iraqi is the worst.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

The Knowledgeable said:


> Yep, Israeli passport is definitely the world's worst. Unfortunately I don't have anything else
> Percentage of Israelis holding foreign passports is much, much higher than the average, but they are still a minority.


Wow, I am surprised that U.S. requires a visa for Israeli's and EU countries do not. I would think it would be the other way around.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I dunno, but I'm happy with what I have. It also depends on what you mean by "better". People might not look at you too kindly around the world if you had a USA passport vs a Canadian passport, especially with what's been happening the last few years..


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I voted for Switzerland, as soon we are in Schengen, and this means it's the same as having a EU passport.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

TohrAlkimista said:


> I got an Italian one and I've travelled around the world without any problem, but I guess that EU-countries (Schengen-friendly) are all good.
> 
> The best? UN-diplomat.
> 
> * The worst? USA*


Other than political issues, how? You can go to 130 countries visa-free with a US passport.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> Wow, I am surprised that U.S. requires a visa for Israeli's and EU countries do not. I would think it would be the other way around.


I think that's coz the US allows visa-free entry in return for visa-free entry to that country. So if the US allows it, Israel will have to too. And there's no way Israel will allow visa free entry to every American. America could've made an exception for Israel, but apparently it hasn;t.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Why do I need a Visa to go to Brazil?

Canada


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I think that the Somali passport is the worst. 

Thanks to counterfeiting, most nations (including neighboring ones) do not accept it. And the lack of a real or recognized government in any of the regions make it even worse. Still, thanks to poor border security in Somalia or any of the neighboring countries, you could easily slip in or out.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

"Visa-free travel

According to a study done by Henley & Partners, Brazilian citizens enjoy visa-free access to 99 countries and territories for short-term tourism visits. Brazil is ranked 20th in the study in terms of international travel freedom."


unfortunately, WIKIPEDIA doesnt have a map for brazilian passport.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Canadian Chocho said:


> Why do I need a Visa to go to Brazil?
> 
> Canada


probably because Canada requires VISA from brazilians. 

Brazil treats other countries exactly the same way they treat brazilians. Thus, if a country requires VISA from brazilians, Brazil will require VISA from that country.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

siamu maharaj said:


> I think that's coz the US allows visa-free entry in return for visa-free entry to that country. So if the US allows it, Israel will have to too. And there's no way Israel will allow visa free entry to every American. America could've made an exception for Israel, but apparently it hasn;t.


the visa to the US is on process to be canceled.


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

Canadian Chocho said:


> Why do I need a Visa to go to Brazil?
> 
> Canada


I don't understand why is necessary to the citizens of the Commonwealth of Canada (member of the British Commonwealth of Nations) a visa for entering in the Commonwealth of Australia (member of the British Commonwealth of Nations). :nuts:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Yeah really, what gives? We don't ask them for visas.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

EU Passport of course
i never have to pay for Visas whenever i travel


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

Meux said:


> So that settles it. The US passport is the best in terms of least restrictions. Whoever said the US passport is the "worst" is ignorant of the reality of the world. It is the most duplicated passport for a reason.


The US passport is a bad passport because when you arrive to some countries your aren't welcome.

If you arrive to Iran, for example, with a EU passport, the iranian autorithies will be better with you than if you have an US passport.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm ok with my bulgarian passport, but I just cant understand why we need visas for Africa
:lol:









*EU Unlimited access-No visas
Visa free travel
Visa on arrival
Visa-free entry for holders of diplomatic and special passports only
Visa required*


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

i think it's amusing that israel's biggest ally, requires a visa while most others do not.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

siamu maharaj said:


> I think that's coz the US allows visa-free entry in return for visa-free entry to that country. So if the US allows it, Israel will have to too. And there's no way Israel will allow visa free entry to every American. America could've made an exception for Israel, but apparently it hasn;t.


 Well, either way it doesn't seem that adequately portrays the Hebrew control of the U.S. that some crow on about. Pretty poor control if you can't even get your people in and out without a visa.

I also don't think that the U.S. has a reciprocity approach to visas as it requires visa's for many countries that don't ask it for United Statisenistani's.


----------



## meghnarmajhi (Nov 14, 2006)

caminerillo said:


> I don't understand why is necessary to the citizens of the Commonwealth of Canada (member of the British Commonwealth of Nations) a visa for entering in the Commonwealth of Australia (member of the British Commonwealth of Nations). :nuts:


Simple. It can't be done for all commonwealth countries, because all commonwealth countries are not rich.


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

meghnarmajhi said:


> Simple. It can't be done for all commonwealth countries, because all commonwealth countries are not rich.


But Canada and Australia are the second and third richest countries in the British Commonwealth of Nations.


----------



## meghnarmajhi (Nov 14, 2006)

^^if they make such no-visa/passport deals because they are in Commonwealth of Nations, what's the problem with other members. Alternatively, leave Commonwealth out of it.


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

In fact Roger Federer the best tennis player of all times (arguably perhaps) is on his way to winning his 13th Grand Slam of his career hopefully.
Federer is a swiss player/citizen who to me symbolizes everything quintessentially swiss.


Edit: SSC is messing up my next post was posted earlier!


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

I think Switzerland is the best choice. Swiss citizens probably will face the least amount of hurdle in going overseas, and be treated best overall. United States citizens may be allowed visa free entry but that's due to government regulations by the relevant countries; however people may not treat you so well if you hold a USA passport.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

caminerillo said:


> The US passport is a bad passport because when you arrive to some countries your aren't welcome.
> 
> If you arrive to Iran, for example, with a EU passport, the iranian autorithies will be better with you than if you have an US passport.


_*Some*_ countries is the key word here. How much really? 7 at most?
I'm not going to lose sleep knowing that I can't visit North Korea or Sudan, for example.

I really don't understand the point of this thread...was it to say what countries has the best opinion abroad or what passport has the most freedom as in visa-free access? I assumed it was the latter since that is the majority thought outside this forum.

Because, compared to many developing nations that don't have much visa-free agreements, and have to deal with long wait times to get a visa, I think the US passport is pretty fine, don't you think so? 

LMAO...I don't even have a passport and I'm saying this (it expired) :lol:


----------



## Tama (Jan 15, 2008)

caminerillo said:


> But Canada and Australia are the second and third richest countries in the British Commonwealth of Nations.


Australia requires a VISA for everyone (except New Zealanders ) but it's really easy to get! It's and electronic one that you can apply for online.

As for the question well New Zealand passport is pretty handy but it's not the best.









EDIT: I just realised, we can go to Iraq visa free. :laugh: now I know my next holiday.


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

10ROT said:


> _*Some*_ countries is the key word here. How much really? 7 at most?
> I'm not going to lose sleep knowing that I can't visit North Korea or Sudan, for example.
> 
> I really don't understand the point of this thread...was it to say what countries has the best opinion abroad or what passport has the most freedom as in visa-free access? I assumed it was the latter since that is the majority thought outside this forum.
> ...


I know having a US passport is better than having a Arzebaijan passport or a North Korea passport, but in the developed-world, the US passport is the worst one. I have an european passport (spanish) and i have never had problems, but if i had done my travels with a US passport, i had have problems, traveling to Argelia or Egypt, for example.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been to many countries with no visa requirements on my Australian passport.


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Macedonian passport and I still need Visa for all world. From 2009 my country should be without Visa for EU states.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

TohrAlkimista said:


> The worst? USA


You're joking, right?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

forget the post below, I thought it was about the australian passport.


*******************************************************************
your list is wrong.

Australians DO NEED A VISA to enter Brasil. 

As I said, Brazil is only VISA-FREE to countries that are VISA-FREE to brazilians.

If Australia requires VISA from brazilians, we require VISA from australians.

check it out
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070926111534AANj0OW
http://www.brazilsydney.org/Ingles/visa.html

*"Australian passport holders need a visa when traveling to Brazil . The type of visa depends on the nature of the visit. All visas are multiple entries.Citizens of other nationalities may or may not need a visa also depending on the purpose of their visit. In order to know if it applies to your case and the type of visa you will need, see the following"
*

http://www.worldtravelguide.net/country/39/passport_visa/South-America/Brazil.html





Tama said:


> Australia requires a VISA for everyone (except New Zealanders ) but it's really easy to get! It's and electronic one that you can apply for online.
> 
> As for the question well New Zealand passport is pretty handy but it's not the best.
> 
> ...


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

The Knowledgeable said:


> Yep, Israeli passport is definitely the world's worst. Unfortunately I don't have anything else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the best one is the European like the Italian, and the worst must be the Israeli, OMG why some countries reject you? Is it the only passport with this caracteristics?




PS: How can I get a map like that for my country?


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

type "(name of your country) passport" at Wikipedia.

It will talk about your country´s passport and luckyly, such map will be included. The brazilian passport page doesnt has the map though.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

^^ Thanks!

This is the Venezuelan Passport, I think is pretty good and would be perfect for us if it doesn't needed a visa for the USA and Canada. It's also weird that we need a visa for going to Cuba :?


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

YelloPerilo said:


> UN diplomat passport.


so true lol


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh, Gosh, this is terrible:










Visa issued upon arrival: Jamaica, Iran, Jordan, Kiribati, Kyrgyzstan, Lebanon, Maldives, Seychelles, and Sri Lanka


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

caminerillo said:


> I know having a US passport is better than having a Arzebaijan passport or a North Korea passport, but in the developed-world, the US passport is the worst one. I have an european passport (spanish) and i have never had problems, but if i had done my travels with a US passport, i had have problems, traveling to Argelia or Egypt, for example.


I went to the Middle East with a US passport, and never had any problems, so I don't get your point.

Plus, anyway...although the US is rightfully not liked in many parts of the world, it's not like Europe is popular everywhere.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

I have two passports.......italian and uruguayan......and i have two nationalities: italian and uruguayan

Uruguayan passport:

Visa free

visa on arrival










Italian passport:


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

This is for the Mexican passport.

Almost every visa required is very easy to get except for that from our northern neighbour...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Slovenia:










:cheers:


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Chilean passport is good enough, 

although you *might* get some trouble when traveling to Spain or Singapore (Singapore seems to keep an eye on latin american travelers due to drugs). 

It's also a good passport because it's a stable and serious country with good diplomacy and world presence (descent consulates or embassies) and if you're ever kidnapped you won't get much trouble because Chile is very neutral 

http://www.henleyglobal.com/visa_restrictions.htm Chile is ranked #14, good enough for not being in the E.U.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Spain:


----------



## Jl. (Sep 14, 2008)

I can go even to the moon, Swiss Passport


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Cicerón said:


> Spain:


Visa-free to Australia?


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

Verso said:


> Visa-free to Australia?


Yes. The spaniard passport give you visa-free access to Australia for 3 months. 

The link to the spanish Minister for Foreign Affairs and International Coperation: http://www.maec.es/es/MenuPpal/Pais...ndaciones de viaje/Paginas/recoAustralia.aspx


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

caminerillo said:


> Yes. The spaniard passport give you visa-free access to Australia for 3 months.
> 
> The link to the spanish Minister for Foreign Affairs and International Coperation: http://www.maec.es/es/MenuPpal/Pais...ndaciones de viaje/Paginas/recoAustralia.aspx


I don't know. It says, you do not need a visa in your passport (same for Germany eg). 

But you still need the electronic visa right (ETA visa)? Check out this webpage:
http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/tourist/976/index.htm
Spain is listed among other countries (most EU, USA, Japan, Norway etc) eligibly for an ETA visa.

Its not a big deal, you just apply online and get the visa instantly and it allows you to stay 3 months in Australia.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Electronic Travel Authority


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

^
Yes, Spain might consider the ETA regulation as visa free travel. Fair enough.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

goschio said:


> I don't know. It says, you do not need a visa in your passport (same for Germany eg).
> 
> But you still need the electronic visa right (ETA visa)? Check out this webpage:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/tourist/976/index.htm
> ...


Yes, you're right. From the webpage posted by Caminerillo:



> Con todo, los viajeros deberán obtener una autorización electrónica de viaje de modo automático al realizar las reservas de viaje.


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh wow! Some of you guys are so lucky. 
Morocco is the most northwest African country in light blue here. The blue countries include those where we can travel without a visa and those where visa is available upon arrival.


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ 

The light blue is Morocco, and the Democratic Arab Saharawi Republic, not only Morocco.


----------



## caminerillo (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ 

The light blue is Morocco, and the Democratic Arab Saharawi Republic, not only Morocco.


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Hola Senor Caminerillo  For the purposes of this thread it doesn't matter since there are no borders there and Moroccans don't need a visa. My signature however would point you to the Moroccan forum and we have a thread for the Sahara issue. If you feel strongly about it we would love to have your input.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Moroccans can visit Algeria without visa? I thought your relations were rather bad.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Depending on where I'm traveling, I use either my American or Moroccan passport.


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Verso said:


> Moroccans can visit Algeria without visa? I thought your relations were rather bad.


Yes they are. But Morocco has suppressed the visa requirement for Algerians and Algeria reciprocated. Morocco also called for opening the borders and for normalizing relations so we will see how that goes.


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

Why has this turned into a VISA free only thread? I think it's the best if you are from Swiss or Luxembourg, but they either know your a neutral country or don't know were you are from at all (thus cannot hate you).
It sux if you are an American, they charge more for hotel rooms, taxi's etc etc.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^^^In this day and age of the internet, if someone gets overcharged and this goes for any nationality and not just for Americans then they have not done well with their travel plans. Yes, even with the best laid plans anything can go wrong but it helps to be informed and the internet is a great tool for this task. Hehehehe!


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

in the western european union, the differ the most , i guess, within colonies?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I can visit 120 countries without visa, in fact Malaysia enjoys the same travel freedom as Australia & Greece ( they also enjoy visa-free travels to 120 countries ) 

But to be honest, Visa requirement should be abolished worldwide imo. Airport/border security is enough I think.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^
yes you are so lucky to have a Malaysian passport... many interesting countries can be visited without visa...

unlike my Indonesian passport, quite limited...:nuts:


----------



## Perth4life (Mar 30, 2003)

where did you get those maps


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

TURKEY PASSPORT
(standard passport) (SP)
(green passport) (GP)

Africa

Algeria Visa required (GP/SP)
Egypt Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Gambia Not required (GP/SP)
Kenya visa issued upon arrival Not required (GP)
Mauritius Not required (GP/SP)
Morocco Not required (GP/SP)
Seychelles Not required (GP/SP)
South Africa Not required (GP/SP)
Swaziland Not required (GP/SP)
Tunisia Not required (GP/SP)

Asia

Bahrain 2 week visa issued upon arrival (SP) Not required (GP)
Bangladesh Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
China Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
East Timor 4 week visa issued upon arrival (GP/SP)
Hong Kong Not required (GP/SP)
Iran Not required (GP/SP)
Iraq Not required (GP/SP)
Israel Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Japan Not required (GP/SP)
Kazakhstan Not required (GP/SP)
Kyrgyzstan Not required (GP/SP)
Laos Visa issued upon arrival (GP/SP)
Lebanon visa issued upon arrival Not required (GP)
Malaysia Not required (GP/SP)
Maldives Not required (GP/SP)
Nepal Visa issued upon arrival (GP/SP)
Oman visa issued upon arrival Not required (GP)
Pakistan Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Philippines Not required (GP/SP)
South Korea Not required (GP/SP)
Singapore Not required (GP/SP)
Sri Lanka Not required (GP/SP)
Tajikistan Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Thailand Not required (GP/SP)
Vietnam Visa required (GP/SP)
Yemen Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)

Europe

Albania Not required (GP/SP)
Andorra Not required for the Schengen visa holders (GP/SP)
Armenia 21 day visa issued upon arrival (GP/SP)
Austria Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Belarus Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Belgium Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Bosnia and Herzegovina Not required (GP/SP)
Bulgaria Visa required (SP(GP)
Croatia Not required (GP/SP)
Czech Republic Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Denmark Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Estonia Visa required (SP/GP)
Finland Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
France Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Georgia Not required (GP/SP)
Germany Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Greece Visa required (SP/GP)
Hungary Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Iceland Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Italy Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Kosovo Not required (GP/SP)
Latvia Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Liechtenstein Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Lithuania Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Luxembourg Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Macedonia Not required (GP/SP)
Malta Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Moldova Visa required (SP/GP)
Montenegro Not required (GP/SP)
Monaco Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Netherlands Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Northern Cyprus Not required (GP/SP)
Norway Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Poland Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Portugal Visa required (SP/GP)
Romania Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Russia Visa required (SP/GP)
San Marino Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Serbia Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Slovakia Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Slovenia Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Spain Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Sweden Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Switzerland Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Ukraine Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)

North America

Antigua and Barbuda Not required (GP/SP)
Bahamas Not required (GP/SP)
Barbados Not required (GP/SP)
Belize Not required (GP/SP)
Costa Rica Not required (GP/SP)
Cuba Visa required (SP) Not required (GP)
Dominican Republic Not required (GP/SP)
El Salvador Not required (GP/SP)
Guatemala Not required (GP/SP)
Honduras Not required (GP/SP)
Jamaica Not required (GP/SP)
Mexico Visa required (GP/SP)
Nicaragua Not required (GP/SP)
Saint Lucia Not required (GP/SP)
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines Not required (GP/SP)
Trinidad and Tobago Not required (GP/SP)
United States Of America Visa required (GP/SP)
Canada Visa required (GP/SP)


South America

Argentina Not required (GP/SP) 
Bolivia Not required (GP/SP)
Brazil Not required (GP/SP)
Chile Not required (GP/SP)
Colombia Not required (GP/SP)
Ecuador Not required (GP/SP) 
Paraguay Not required (GP/SP)
Peru Visa required (GP/SP)
Uruguay Not required (GP/SP)
Venezuela Not required (GP/SP)


Oceania

Australia Visa required (GP/SP) 
Fiji Not required (GP/SP)
New Zealand Visa required (GP/SP) 
Palau Not required (GP/SP)
Samoa Not required (GP/SP)
Tuvalu Not required (GP/SP)


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Perth4life said:


> where did you get those maps


An answer to your question has already been posted... Look at post #52.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

anyway this is the availabilty of the Indonesian passport. taken from Wikipedia.

Asia
Azerbaijan: 30 days 
Brunei: 14 days 
Cambodia: 30 days, visa on arrival 
Hong Kong: 30 days 
Iran: 15 days 
Jordan: 1 month (Visa On Arrival) 
Laos: 30 days (Visa On Arrival) 
Macau: 30 days 
Malaysia: 30 days 
Maldives: 30 days 
Nepal: 60 days (Visa On Arrival) 
Oman: 1 month (Visa On Arrival) 
Philippines: 21 days 
Singapore: 30 days 
Sri Lanka: 30 days 
Tajikistan: 45 days (Visa On Arrival, Dushanbe airport with a letter of invitation letter [stating purpose of visit] or travelling with a licenced tour operator in Tajikistan) 
Thailand: 30 days 
East Timor: 30 days (Visa On Arrival) 
Vietnam: 30 days 

Africa
Comoros: Visas available on arrival at the airport 
Morocco: 3 months 
Mozambique: 30 days (Visa on Arrival)
Seychelles: 1 month 
Tanzania: 3 months (Visa on Arrival) 
Zambia 3 months (Visa on arrival) 
Zimbabwe: 3 months (Visa on Arrival) 

Europe
Andorra: length of stay unspecified (provided holding Schengen Visa) 
Cyprus: Provided holding a Schengen Visa and in transit : 5 days 
Georgia: Visa can be obtained on arrival 

Oceania
Cook Islands: 31 days 
Fiji: 6 months 
Guam: 14 days (Guam Visa Waiver program) 
Micronesia: 30 days 
Niue: 30 days (Visa On Arrival) 
Palau: 30(?) days (Visa On Arrival) 
Samoa: 60 days 

South America
Chile: 90 days 
Colombia: 90 days 
Ecuador: 90 days 
Haiti: 3 months 
Peru: 90 days


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

yup the Israeli passport is not the best one I'd say (not that I'm planning on going to Iraq anytime soon)
I have a EU passport though (German) so that kinda helps


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

Rep of Ireland; 129 visa free countries :banana:










Suriname the only place in north and south america not visa free hno:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

rossie1977 said:


> Suriname the only place in north and south america not visa free


 You forgot Cuba...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

musa90 said:


> My Dutch passport is pretty good, This summer dumb me didn't even check if a visa was required in some countries I was heading, luckely they were all visa free or a few dollars upon arrival. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banana:


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

I would say Japanese passport is one of the most powerful in the world..

It is estimated that 186 countries and territories granted visa-free or visa-on-arrival access to ordinary Japanese passport holders. 152 (visa on arrival for free counted) countries and territories are visa-free accessible.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

I have only seen backpackers from Japan, Korea, Europe, U.S., Canada, and Australia.
Maybe backpacking travel is difficult without many visa-free countries..


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

By the way, did you know that there are only two companies in the world that manufacture passport-producing machines?

One is a Japanese company "Uno Seisakusho Co., Ltd.". Around 21 countries have bought its passport-production system including the U.S. and UK governments.
http://www.unomatic.com/e_index.htm

Another company that manufacture passport-production system is a German company "KUGLER-WOMAKO".
http://www.kw.kpl.net/

So, your passport is most likely made by either of those companies' system.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

The Knowledgeable said:


> Yep, Israeli passport is definitely the world's worst. Unfortunately I don't have anything else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several countries will also reject other countries' passports if there is an Israeli stamp/visa in it - so, from what I am aware of, to counter that the Israeli guards will, on request, stamp a sticky note and put that into your passport. Many others who often visit Israel carry two passports, one for travel to Israel and the other for those other countries.

Also, the UN does NOT issue passports - all of the diplomats to the UN hold diplomatic passports from their home countries.

Mike


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

I don't have one, but Mainland China passports are pretty painful:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> I can visit 120 countries without visa, in fact Malaysia enjoys the same travel freedom as Australia & Greece ( they also enjoy visa-free travels to 120 countries )
> 
> But to be honest, Visa requirement should be abolished worldwide imo. Airport/border security is enough I think.


And i especially love it because it's Schengen friendly


----------



## Sidel (Jul 25, 2005)

Probably the Japanese one, not definetely the indian!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

jlshyang said:


> And i especially love it because it's Schengen friendly


.... and Gulf-friendly too !


----------



## sx1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow some of you guys are so lucky.My Indian passport is quite crap, but atleast its safe.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Australia passport is not bad, as we have at any one time 800,000 travellers around the wrold we do well, I have been all over and never had a problem, even getting a visa was no drama nad that was for some countries.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Actually the title for this thread & the poll is weird...There is an Index of Travel freedom posted on page 1 which listed contries based on their travel freedom..


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Brazilian passport.Decent.


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

Stifler said:


> According to Henley Visa Restrictions Index the best are:
> 
> 1 Finland 130
> 1 Denmark 130
> ...


It'd be interesting to know which countries/territories given access to Finland but not to Sweden and then not to Norway and then Netherlands etc, given that all are in Schengen.


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Greek Passport isnt too bad but not the best either, and of course US aint gonna give us visa free soon probably after Iran..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Dan1113 said:


> It'd be interesting to know which countries/territories given access to Finland but not to Sweden and then not to Norway and then Netherlands etc, given that all are in Schengen.


Yeah it's quite strange - Finland is neutral, bot so is Sweden will less nations and Denmark is NATO yet we have the same number as Finland..


Oh well.. 130 nations.. hmm.. I need more time ( and money  )


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Stifler said:


> According to Henley Visa Restrictions Index the best are:
> 
> 1 Finland 130
> 1 Denmark 130
> ...


^^
This seems to be obsolete data.
The latest data is as below:



> The following is an overview of selected countries taken from the Henley Visa Restrictions Index - Global Ranking 2008:
> 
> Rank Score
> 1 Denmark 157
> ...


That means Denmark has 157 visa-free and free-visa-upon-arrival countries/territories in the world, but not counting visa-for-a-fee countries/territories.
If you include countries/territories which issue a visa for a fee at the airport/border without the need of pre-arrival visa application, Denmark has 182 freely accessible countries/territories.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danish_passport

But I think this figure changes all the time, depending on when and how you count the countries/territories.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Wow. Malaysia stands together with Iceland and Liechtenstein. Good job ! 

China, India, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Myanmar , and Mongolia impose pretty harsh visa restriction which allow most tourists only with pre-arrival visa . India and Bangladesh impose pre-arrival visa for almost all tourists, I don't know why. This only curbs tourist arrivals .


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Wow. Malaysia stands together with Iceland and Liechtenstein. Good job !
> 
> China, India, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Myanmar , and Mongolia impose pretty harsh visa restriction which allow most tourists only with pre-arrival visa . India and Bangladesh impose pre-arrival visa for almost all tourists, I don't know why. This only curbs tourist arrivals .


Well yeah - the Indian government likes to do everything in a counterproductive manner. Never quite understood why.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Fox-Tale said:


> That means Denmark has 157 visa-free and free-visa-upon-arrival countries/territories in the world


Yay! :happy:


----------



## Satan Of Panonia (Jan 11, 2009)

Croatian passport is the best.Just ask the people of Serbia and Bosnia why... lol


----------



## Satan Of Panonia (Jan 11, 2009)

Next year the USA visa free travel.


----------



## Newropean (Jan 15, 2010)

I have three EU-passports, there is very little difference between them.

For example, Czechs get a visa to Turkey for free, whereas Dutch and French have to pay 10 euro.
On the other hand, the French passport is good for going to Iran and some other countries, Dutch don't need a visa for Canada etc...


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a german (Schengen) and a US passport! :cheers:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I have a Brazilian and German passport and there isn't much difference between each other, the main one is that I can enter Mexico, Canada and the USA without a visa. On the other hand, I'll soon be able to enter Russia without a visa with my Brazilian passport.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

pilotos said:


> Greek Passport isnt too bad but not the best either, and of course US aint gonna give us visa free soon probably after Iran..


Why won't the US allow Greeks visa-free? Just wondering.


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

I am so sure my Lebanese passport is the worst one in the world.. Just take a look at it:

But for the best one, I would have to say is Canada


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Pakistani passport is worse than Lebanon's.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

EU has requested US to allow all 27 countries visa-free travel there, but some powerful lobby in US Senate had blocked a EU-wide Visa Waiver Program on grounds of some countries like Greece still having higher than 10% rejection rate for visa applications.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

here's the us' for comparison's sake :cheers:


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Ramy H said:


> I am so sure my Lebanese passport is the worst one in the world.. Just take a look at it:
> 
> But for the best one, I would have to say is Canada


Lebanese Passport is officially the worst, I have not seen a single country with so little visa free travel countries


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Probably EU


----------



## Newropean (Jan 15, 2010)

Abdallah K. said:


> Lebanese Passport is officially the worst, I have not seen a single country with so little visa free travel countries


Nah, the passport of the PRC is really high on the list too. And check Myanmar! Or even better, North Korea. 



> The privilege of a passport in North Korea is limited to a selected few. Membership of the Korean Workers' Party is essentially a requisite, as well as being close to the government structures which issue the passports and exit-visas.


 (from Wikipedia).

Yayy, exit-visas! :nuts:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*The 2009 Visa Restrictions Index:*

_The top rank is held by Denmark with a score of 157, an increase of 30 since the 2006 assessment. Denmark is followed by Finland (-1 position since 2006), Ireland and Portugal (+5) scoring 156 each. The third position is shared by Belgium (+1), Germany (-1), Sweden (-1) and the United States (-2), each with a score of 155. The fourth position is shared by Canada (+2), Italy (-1), Japan (-1), Luxembourg (+2), the Netherlands (+1) and Spain sharing a score of 154. Austria (+1) and Norway (-1) share the fifth position (153), with France (-3) and the United Kingdom (-3) following. Australia has moved two places to the seventh position, ahead of New Zealand (-2) and Singapore. Greece and Switzerland (-5) occupy the ninth slot with a score of 149, and Iceland (-1) rounds out the top ten with a score of 146._
http://www.henleyglobal.com/fileadmin/pdfs/content/HVRI2009_Overview.pdf

















http://www.henleyglobal.com/fileadmin/pdfs/content/HVRI2009_GlobalRanking.pdf


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Pakistan gives free visas to North Koreans!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Brazil isnt bad..23 in the rank.

I just want to know why Australia is so damn burocratic to give visas, specially for us brazilians..even US is less burocratic.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> I guess the best one is the European like the Italian, and the worst must be the Israeli, OMG why some countries reject you? Is it the only passport with this caracteristics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u know, I, too don't lose too much sleep, knowing that I can't visit countries like Iran, Morocco and Sudan


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

Visa Waiver Program for the US


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Interesting to see that Canada isn't part of it. Rather strange.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ Different legislation...the Visa Waiver program doesn't affect North American countries. 

Canadians can visit the US without needing a visa if they have a passport.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, how stupid. I just read about it a couple of weeks ago when researching NEXUS cards and all.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

Xusein said:


> ^^ Different legislation...the Visa Waiver program doesn't affect North American countries.
> 
> Canadians can visit the US without needing a visa if they have a passport.


basically the same thing as a vwp .. lol


----------



## footiran (Oct 21, 2009)

Deanb said:


> u know, I, too don't lose too much sleep, knowing that I can't visit countries like Iran, Morocco and Sudan


It's not like Iranians lose too much sleep, knowing that u cant visit their land.
yet I'm sure there are loads of Persians inside Israel willing to visit their homeland once again but because of the governments they can't. If governments of countries are hostile towards each other it dosnt mean that people are.


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Brazilian passport.Decent.


isn't it visa free with Russia now?


----------



## Belgraver (Jan 28, 2010)

i am british passport holder i would like to know is it better than Europe passport for travel.hno:


----------



## FiL (Oct 8, 2005)

In answer to Dutchmaster's question, this is my understanding for visas for Australia.

Everyone except New Zealanders require a visa for here. For a lot of countries though its simply a matter of registering and the process is automatic.

I understand there are two main reasons why the less restricted visa process isn't implemented for a particular country. The first is that there is not enough tourist or business traffic to justify the cost of implementing mutual arrangements. The second is entrants from that country are considered an unacceptably high risk of breaching entry requirements. My understanding is that Brazil fits into the later, probably because of the number of previous entrants who have either illegally worked here or overstayed the length of entry on their visa.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Satan Of Panonia said:


> Next year the USA visa free travel.


Your map is incorrect.

This is the most recent situation for Croatian passport holders.










:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

FiL said:


> In answer to Dutchmaster's question, this is my understanding for visas for Australia.
> 
> Everyone except New Zealanders require a visa for here. For a lot of countries though its simply a matter of registering and the process is automatic.
> 
> I understand there are two main reasons why the less restricted visa process isn't implemented for a particular country. The first is that there is not enough tourist or business traffic to justify the cost of implementing mutual arrangements. The second is entrants from that country are considered an unacceptably high risk of breaching entry requirements. My understanding is that Brazil fits into the later, probably because of the number of previous entrants who have either illegally worked here or overstayed the length of entry on their visa.


Ah yes ... I remember going online to get my visa to Australia. It was quick and easy and I believe it was even free. It was my first experience with getting a visa online. For other instances, I had to go the traditional route and visit the consulate and submit my passport to them.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

but considering easy access to size of the world's land mass Israeli passport is the best.

it includes Russia and Mongolia, soon US will be visa free as well.


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

Ramy H said:


> I am so sure my Lebanese passport is the worst one in the world.. Just take a look at it:
> 
> But for the best one, I would have to say is Canada


albanian and iraqi are almost same



















but i think that albanian is going to improve significantly by the end of this year


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Hebrewtext said:


> but considering easy access to size of the world's land mass Israeli passport is the best.
> 
> it includes Russia and Mongolia, soon US will be visa free as well.


Well, you can travel to a lot of countries, but you can be rejected from others as well. So I don't think it's the best... Holding an European passport you may need a visa, but at least, you are not rejected anywhere...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

frozen said:


> Well, you can travel to a lot of countries, but you can be rejected from others as well. So I don't think it's the best... Holding an European passport you may need a visa, but at least, you are not rejected anywhere...


enjoy ur passport in Lybia, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, Eritrea, Algeria, Yemen, Iran and Pakistan...:nuts:


----------



## asahi (Dec 28, 2007)

I heard Iran is quite a nice place to visit and people are very hospitable too. I might wanna check it out some time soon. Wanna join? Oops, sorry, forgot you can't


----------

